# pick using 80's style bassist needed (in hamilton)



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm looking for a melody playing,pick using bassist
(the kind of cat who digs j.j. from the stranglers,or peter hook)

the kind who isn't afriad to drown things in chorus while playing high up on the neck

for new all original pop-rock project

you need gear,wheels,and time 

email
[email protected]


----------

